# alutech wildsau dh



## Freestyler-360* (24. März 2010)

hallo liebe user ich wollte mal fragen ob irgendjemand interesse an einer alutech wildsau dh hatt    dh.   rahmen dämpfer innenlager hinter und vorderrad ........ für 1200 euro preis ist verhandelbar dar meine schwinge hinten ein bisschen verbogen ist 
meldet euch einfach


----------



## Piefke (24. März 2010)

Dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (25. März 2010)

Du willst für nen haufen Schrott noch so viel Geld? Naja, ist ja viel Alu dran...  und jetzt husch husch in den Bikemarkt und Fred am besten wieder löschen


----------



## Lord Helmchen (25. März 2010)

rsu schrieb:


> Du willst für nen haufen Schrott noch so viel Geld? Naja, ist ja viel Alu dran...  und jetzt husch husch in den Bikemarkt und Fred am besten wieder löschen



Word.


----------

